# Galatians 5:5



## arapahoepark (May 11, 2013)

Does Galatians 5:5 refer to the future judgment and vindication? What is the correlation with works? I've heard Douglas Moo say that he thinks there are something with works at the last judgment due to this verse (he stated this over at Denver Seminary apparently) and Gaffin says the same thing.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 12, 2013)

It seems to me, if someone is hoping in anything other than "righteousness-by-faith" on the last day--

something else, like _the hope of righteousness-by-works_--that's an awfully vain hope.


----------



## Cymro (May 13, 2013)

Works do not enter into the argument Paul is making. He reasons the contrast of flesh
and Spirit, which comes out in the context of Circumcision. The Jews trusted in the flesh,
whereas the Gentile Galatians were not to be entangled in that yoke of bondage. They had 
received the Spirit not by the works of the law but by the hearing of faith. They had been 
justified by faith, and were to wait (with expectancy) for the full realisation of what the
imputed righteousness of Christ would bring. For eye hath not seen nor ear heard what
God hath prepared for them that love Him. The lively hope of heaven, and to behold
their righteousness sitting at the right hand of the majesty on high.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 13, 2013)

I would caution against hear say. I would prefer solid references than your inferences. It just muddies up the situation and can lead to someone else saying that Gaffin and Moo stated ..... whatever you want to say. Our works will be judged at the last day. Even our works will be. We who are found in Christ have a judgment to face where we can suffer loss. But not for justification. 

I don't see how works is implied in any way by vs. 5.


----------



## arapahoepark (May 13, 2013)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I would caution against hear say. I would prefer solid references than your inferences. It just muddies up the situation and can lead to someone else saying that Gaffin and Moo stated ..... whatever you want to say. Our works will be judged at the last day. Even our works will be. We who are found in Christ have a judgment to face where we can suffer loss. But not for justification.
> 
> I don't see how works is implied in any way by vs. 5.


Here's gaffin at the 5 minute mark there-a-bouts:http://thegospelcoalition.org/listen.php?file=http://media1.wts.edu/media/audio/rg064_copyright.mp3
Here's moo: Denver Seminary > Churches >


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 13, 2013)

"The faith that Paul commends is not the faith that James condemns. The works that James commends is not the works that Paul condemns." Machen quote by Gaffin. About 6 minute mark.... 

At the 7:20 mark is where he starts to speak on what you are talking about. He mentions vs. 6 in closer relation to what to the book of James is stating about faith producing works. I am not so sure you can say that Gaffin is stating things from vs. 5 to imply or bring you to the question you ask here, "Does Galatians 5:5 refer to the future judgment and vindication?" He states emphatically it doesn't when he starts at vs. 4, moves through vs. 5 and wraps up with vs. 6 and how vs. 6 relates to the question on how to reconcile the book of James and Galatians concerning faith and justification. I could be mistaken but I don't hear him saying anything about what you are implying. Relisten to it again a few times and see if what I am saying is not true. 

I haven't read Moo and basically pay no mind to him. It isn't because of Moo, I just don't have enough brain wave to collect all the data. Sorry.


----------

